# Fernseher an Laptop anschliessen, wie? [solved]

## danvari

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne meinen Fernseher zum Filme-gucken an dem VGA Port meines Laptops anschliessen. Unter Arch habe ich einfach immer nvidia-settings aufgerufen und jedes Mal Twinview mit einer ganz bestimmten Auflösung aufgerufen. Das funktioniert leider so nicht unter Gentoo (zeigt Bild an, je nach Auflösung größer als der Fernseher oder zu klein mit Rändern), kann aber an den Treibern liegen (Gentoo: 180, Arch: 185). Jetzt kenne ich mich nun mal gar nicht in diesem Bereich aus, und weiss daher nicht, welche Methode die gängigere hierbei ist:

- Twinview

- Xorg.conf (duale Monitore)

- Xinerama

Letzteres habe ich schon oft gehört und weiss es nur hier in den Bereich einzuordnen, mehr nicht. Kriterien sind:

- Temporär / Plug & Play: Der Fernseher wird _nur_ zum Filme-gucken benutzt und soll auch nur dann im System "aktiviert" sein.

- Optimale Ausnutzung des Bildes: Das Bild sollte scharf (hohe Auflösung) und das Bild größentechnisch voll ausnutzen, keine Ränder links und rechts.

Aber wie gesagt, weiss halt nicht, welche Methode man da am Besten für nutzt bzw. _wie_ ^^. Die Auflösung am Laptop-Monitor zur Zeit des Filme-guckens ist mir relativ egal.

Anmerkung am Rande: Ich nutze Gnome, dort wird der Monitor unter den Anzeigeoptionen aber gar nicht aufgeführt. Hier meine aktuelle Xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LPL"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG TV"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 67.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  :Smile: !Last edited by danvari on Fri Aug 14, 2009 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich kenne mich mit dem Zweischirmbetrieb nicht aus.

Wie wäre es denn die Auflösung manuell festzulegen?

z.B. bei mir:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen 1"

        Device          "gcard"

        Monitor         "Sony"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport 0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## toralf

Und wenn Du einfach xrandr mit der entsprechenden option aufrufst ? z.B.

```
xrandr--output VGA --auto
```

 ?

----------

## danvari

also ich habe es nun in der xorg.conf so gelöst wie SvenFischer es meinte:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LPL"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG TV"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 67.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7300"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1920x1080 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

mit der auflösung 1920x1080  :Smile: .

----------

